# Confused Messages...



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Since I got called names while getting coffee & a breakfast sandwich this morning...

I'm mandated to NOT drive drunk to protect others from a drunk me,
But when I wear a mask to protect me & mine, I'm being 'Political'.

I'm mandated to wear a seat belt to protect myself,
But wearing a mask non-mandated mask to protect myself is 'Political'.

I can walk into the statehouse with a loaded 100 round magazine fed rifle, in body armor/battle gear, with a 'Rebel' flag hanging off the rifle,
But wearing a mask is 'Political'...

*Can anyone rationally explain how this happened?*
.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Based on what you said carry a loaded 100 round magazine fed rifle, in body armor/battle gear, with a 'Rebel' flag hanging off the rifle, and wear your mask.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I consider carrying a rebel flag, loaded rifle into public areas not intended for firearms, ect 'Bad Manners, but the law provides for it.

I didn't understand how carrying loaded rifles into state houses addressed the COVID virus,
But somehow those two issues got crossed up in the 'Open The Lockdown' arguments.

My mask is plain, doesn't have a political, or any other message on it, it's just a mask.

*I'm not even asking about political opinions, not a political thread.
Unless someone is breaking the law, I don't care about the political opinions.

I want to know HOW these messages got crossed, what's the pathology of the mindset?*


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

mental shorts in the spin cycle


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I get around quite a bit, and have yet to see anyone shamed for wearing masks. Masks with political, or other statements then yes, but otherwise nope.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

coolrunnin said:


> I get around quite a bit, and have yet to see anyone shamed for wearing masks. Masks with political, or other statements then yes, but otherwise nope.


Same here. I don't see too many wearing masks anymore but I respect the decisions of those that do wear and those that don't. 

I do have a hard time with all the public shaming of those who are not wearing, just for the sake of shaming. If the laws require it, those that don't should expect consequences but I guess I'm far too busy living my own life to tell someone else how to live theirs.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

JeepHammer said:


> Since I got called names while getting coffee & a breakfast sandwich this morning...
> 
> I'm mandated to NOT drive drunk to protect others from a drunk me,
> But when I wear a mask to protect me & mine, I'm being 'Political'.
> ...


I suspect your mandated to not drive drunk so as to prevent excessive insurance payouts by the parties involved. Saving life’s is a nice side benefit. 

Your required to wear a seatbelt for the same reason. 

Walking around with a loaded 100 round magazine fed rifle (letting that description slide) in body armor/battle fear with a rebel flag hanging off the rifle can also saves life’s. Probably going to get some strange looks and comments, but if that bothers you it’s probably best to leave the gear in the car. 

Wearing a mask is going to get you some comments and strange looks also. Some comments will be positive and probably form other mask wearers but likley difficult to hear or understand. The comments and strange looks coming from the non mask wearing people are just a LOT easier to hear and see 

But to answer your main question, I think it seems its usually socially and legally somewhat acceptable if you make fun of someone’s possible political affliction but not so good of a idea to do the same about their medical afflicxtion. So the mask are going to get some political comments but out of politeness not so many medical 

People can sure be confusing I agree


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I got called a 'Libutard' and anti-gay slur/insult by a guy I didn't even look at until he spoke.

It's not uncommon, now that I've been traveling quite a bit, for these people to jump to inaccurate/false conclusions,
And to voice those insults/political viewpoints loudly instead of asking about the mask or just keeping the rants to themselves.

I replied flatly the mask was for my, and others protection, and not a sexuality or political statement, and not in the insulting matter of his statement.
When I wouldn't break eye contact, or move my position, he wouldn't look me in the face and backed up.

The last guy that did this, I dropped the mask and coughed in his direction, pardoning myself saying I just got back from a COVID area (true) and wasn't feeling well (maybe a stretch),
Couldn't have caught that guy on a motorcycle with jet engines on his way out of there!
I'm sure his 'Political' opinions aside, he spent the next two weeks with a thermometer in one hand, 911 on speed dial in the other.
My wife crawled into my butt about that, so I save it for the most obnoxious...

Didn't say I couldn't deal with it, like the idiot in West Virginia that attempted to pull my mask off... 
Just wondering what wires got crossed to think a mask is a political statement?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> Can anyone rationally explain how this happened?


You made it up?



JeepHammer said:


> I want to know *HOW* these messages got crossed, what's *the pathology of the mindset*?


You made it up.



JeepHammer said:


> And to *voice those insults*/political viewpoints loudly instead of asking about the mask or just *keeping the rants to themselves*.


There's a lesson there.



JeepHammer said:


> Just wondering what wires got crossed to think *a mask is a political statement*?


No one aside from you has ever said that.
I think you made it up.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think the bs meter is warming up.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I remember seeing something about this a while back so I went looking. Google it and a fair number of reports come up. Here's one from May
*Wearing a mask is for smug liberals. Refusing to is for reckless Republicans.* https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/01/masks-politics-coronavirus-227765

That being said - I wear a mask when I'm in public and around a number of people, but I have asthma. After a while, the mask has to come off so I can use my inhaler and catch my breath. I frequently try to step outside to do this. I do my best to respect the concerns of others and at the same time, try not to pass out and scare everyone when the medics have to revive me. Never had a political statement made to me either way.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You can look up the term, "Pro-Constitutional Conservative," and you'll see my photo in the definition. I realize that a mask will not protect myself from Covid. However, I do realize it will help to protect others if (a) I am infected with Covid (asymptomatic) and (b) I sneeze or cough. The fabric will slow the velocity of the aerosols created by the sneeze/cough and capture some of the Covid-laden droplets. I wear a mask to help protect others


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't understand why others don't want to do it for the sake of others. Is it such a hardship?

To me it is just such a simple thing to do.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> You can look up the term, "Pro-Constitutional Conservative," and you'll see my photo in the definition. I realize that a mask will not protect myself from Covid. However, I do realize it will help to protect others if (a) I am infected with Covid (asymptomatic) and (b) I sneeze or cough. The fabric will slow the velocity of the aerosols created by the sneeze/cough and capture some of the Covid-laden droplets. I wear a mask to help protect others


I have liked your post and pics over the years! The droplets will still be in the air? You maybe able to social distance your self but some can't. I have been to rental houses for service calls for people in quarantine back.in March. Didn't want to put anybody else at risk.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

TripleD said:


> I have liked your post and pics over the years! The droplets will still be in the air? You maybe able to social distance your self but some can't. I have been to rental houses for service calls for people in quarantine back.in March. Didn't want to put anybody else at risk.


When wearing a mask, some droplets may still be in the air after a sneeze, but no where near the amount that would be if no mask was worn.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> When wearing a mask, some droplets may still be in the air after a sneeze, but no where near the amount that would be if no mask was worn.


I made sure the tenant was outside and away from me. Two had tested positive. A n95 mask won't help once inside.the house.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe they knew you


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

HDRider said:


> Maybe they knew you


The houses are my brother's!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TripleD said:


> The houses are my brother's!


Sorry, I was reply to the OP


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

JeepHammer said:


> I consider carrying a rebel flag, loaded rifle into public areas not intended for firearms, ect 'Bad Manners, but the law provides for it...





> My mask is plain, doesn't have a political, or any other message on it, it's just a mask...


My rifle or coach gun is always in or on whatever conveyance I'm using. I also always have a pistol on me somewhere... no CCW permit needed here 

I just got a mask with the rebel flag on it.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

JeepHammer said:


> *...Can anyone rationally explain how this happened?*
> .


The leftist, liberal, progressive democrats dun it!


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

mzgarden said:


> I remember seeing something about this a while back so I went looking. Google it and a fair number of reports come up. Here's one from May
> *Wearing a mask is for smug liberals. Refusing to is for reckless Republicans.* https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/01/masks-politics-coronavirus-227765
> 
> That being said - I wear a mask when I'm in public and around a number of people, but I have asthma. After a while, the mask has to come off so I can use my inhaler and catch my breath. I frequently try to step outside to do this. I do my best to respect the concerns of others and at the same time, try not to pass out and scare everyone when the medics have to revive me. Never had a political statement made to me either way.


No. No. No. 
You’ve got it all wrong. 
@JeepHammer has been telling us, for weeks, that masks are political (with, inexplicably, him being the only one here to put them in political terms).

Quit thinking about masks in terms of their functional duty, and start thinking of them in the political terms that he insists they dwell.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I’m not sure it is easy to find, or if you do to carry a gun with a 100 round clip of some kind? Were you watching a Rambo marathon, tv and movies are often fiction you know?

Masks have become a political center point. People been cooped up a lot of months now, and the ‘advice’ we get seems to come from different political sides, not from real medicine. Just the medical field alone has been on all three sides of any issues about the virus......

We can’t rally around what used to just be a rebel flag any more, we can’t talk about things as black and white issues, people who used to have done good in their lives are now the most aweful people in the world because of a comment thry made for 10 minutes of their lifespan..... we can’t gather we can’t party we can’t do anything unless some govt official says we can, and they change what they say 2 times a week.

sure, people are be a little political and short tempered.

a mask is a symbol one can still pick on.

so they do, one side or the other.

not hard to understand.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

rambler said:


> I’m not sure it is easy to find, or if you do to carry a gun with a 100 round clip of some kind? (Insult deleted)



'Clip', end block or stripper, are for reloading magazines, internal or external magazines.
It's a magazine that feeds the firearm.

*IF* you want to insult someone, at least know the subject well enough you don't embarrass yourself.



> Masks have become a political center point.
> People been cooped up a lot of months now, and the ‘advice’ we get seems to come from different political sides, not from real medicine.


True.
Literally every medical professional has recommended masks, 
At least 60% (120 proof) Isopropyl Alcohol (IPA) for a disinfectant since it dissolve the protective fat later on the virus so the alcohol can deactivate the virus RNA core.
Works in seconds where other disinfectants can take minutes, hours or aren't effective.



> Just the medical field alone has been on all three sides of any issues about the virus......


False.
Every medical professional has been wearing masks, recommending masks, since the very beginning of this...
And in fact recommended masks as far back as the 1918 Spanish 'Flu' for other viruses and contagious diseases.



> We can’t rally around what used to just be a rebel flag any more,


False.
No law prevents the sale, or display of the 'Rebel' flag.
It should go over well at a cross burning or other expression of 'Free Speech'.



> ... we can’t talk about things as black and white issues,


False.
Black & white issues are being discussed right now, in specific racism, but that's not the purpose of this thread.



> ... people who used to have done good in their lives are now the most aweful people in the world because of a comment thry made for 10 minutes of their lifespan.....


And it was their choice, their own actions that have brought the current scrutiny.
Being held accountable for your own actions will happen eventually...



> ... we can’t gather we can’t party we can’t do anything unless some govt official says we can, and they change what they say 2 times a week.


No *PERSON* is limiting what you do, it's a *VIRUS* that limits your movements.

*YOUR* right to 'Party' and do whatever pops into your head (personal whims) DOES NOT void my right to stay uninfected...
We're this a virus that killed the very people that want to 'Party', would the social and legal rules have changed by now?
Why are the older and pre-existing condition people 'Disposable' simply because *Some* people want to 'Party'?



> ... sure, people are be a little political and short tempered.


That's an understatement.
It was a freak out about a medical issue around here, 
Then it went political, which caused no less, but different freak outs.



> .... a mask is a symbol one can still pick on.


So, someone protecting themselves & others is the 'New Black'?
How does that make sense?



> ... so they do, one side or the other.


The 'Why' is what I'm interested in...[/quote]



> ... not hard to understand.


So *IF* you can bully someone, you think it's just fine to do so?
I really dislike bullies, I hope that doesn't stick in my head, up to this point I just assumed they were misinformed or confused.
Bullies makes it an entirely different matter for me...


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

homesteadforty said:


> The leftist, liberal, progressive democrats dun it!


Nope, it was the trumpians.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

painterswife said:


> *I don't understand why others don't want to do it for the sake of others. Is it such a hardship?*


It's all part of the "It's All About Me" generation.....


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> It's all part of the "It's All About Me" generation.....


How is doing for others about me?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> How is doing for others about me?


I think what she meant was, the people who do not wear masks are all about themselves. "Hey, if the mask is only going to help others, but not help me, I'm not going to wear one'"


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> I got called a 'Libutard' and anti-gay slur/insult by a guy I didn't even look at until he spoke.
> 
> It's not uncommon, now that I've been traveling quite a bit, for these people to jump to inaccurate/false conclusions,
> And to voice those insults/political viewpoints loudly instead of asking about the mask or just keeping the rants to themselves.
> ...


Nothing compared to what has happened to people wearing MAGA hats.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Did any of you see the video where the woman spit at the clerk because he requested she wear a mask?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Did any of you see the video where the woman spit at the clerk because he requested she wear a mask?


Yup, plus the ones who deliberately cough on people when asked to wear a mask.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

How about the woman who stood in line at a New Trader Joes wearing a mask and the minute she walked into the store took it off and had a meltdown when asked to put it back on?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> How about the woman who stood in line at a New Trader Joes wearing a mask and the minute she walked into the store took it off and had a meltdown when asked to put it back on?


I saw a great video of a Costco manager removing a man's loaded cart because he wouldn't put on a mask. The guys was shocked and kept saying, "he took my stuff". He tried to get the cart back by saying he'd put on a mask, but the manager had enough of his "rights BS" at that point.


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Did any of you see the video where the woman spit at the clerk because he requested she wear a mask?


Hit, spit at, even bit!
Lots of screaming when asked to wear a mask...

It's not like someone is asking you to wear a Klan hood, I just don't get the mindset behind this...

The video where the state required people to wear masks in public,
Where the guy refused saying it was his 'Right',
The manager said he had his 'Right',
But the store had a 'Right' to refuse service...
And FREE MASKS were available to customers.

Of course you know how that went over, the self entitled guy tried to force his way in, 
Then he had a 'Right' to be detained by security/law enforcement for putting his hands on manager, get a no trespassing order, escorted off the property by law enforcement.
Now he has the 'Right' to never come back again...

Free masks, state order to wear masks, private property store with the right to refuse service to anyone...
Didn't make sense to me, but I'm not political about masks...


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

As for mask/infection confusion,

N95 masks are effective on the intake, but have an exhaust valve in them.
That valve lets unfiltered air escape directly, just like you weren't wearing a mask
Plain cloth doesn't have a valve and exiting air is filtered, along with incoming air.

Masks are nearly 100% efficient preventing self infection from touch contact.
As in touching an infected surface, then touching your nose or mouth.
Humans touch their faces 3-5 times every waking moment on average.

Masks DO NOT protect your eyes, and you CAN get infected through your eyes.

This morning the numbers quoted was a 3% chance of catching the virus even with a mask,
24% without a mask.
The infection rate increases support this.

14% of catching the virus when less than 12 feet from an infected person without a mask, no direct contact.

About 20% of the population will be naturally immune to both versions of the COVID 19 virus in specific, which is quite high for a virus.
Personal immunity average about 3% to 10% for things like colds, which is the same family group of viruses.
('Flu', Influenza A or B is a distinctly different virus)

60% (120 proof) Isopropyl Alcohol (or stronger) still kills both versions of COVID-19 in 10 seconds or less, it's still the most effective personal disinfectant commonly available.

3 states have decreasing infection rates, all others are 'Constant' or increasing.
19 states have hospitals with overflowing ICU departments, admissions exceed the total capacity of the ICU beds in the state.

Even more cities have overflow ICU cases...


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup, plus the ones who deliberately cough on people when asked to wear a mask.


What about the ones who (*claim* (but we all know how truthful he is)) to pull down their mask to deliberately cough on someone? How do you feel about them?

Like...
Like... this cat...


JeepHammer said:


> ..The last guy that did this, I dropped the mask and coughed in his direction, pardoning myself saying I just got back from a COVID area (true) and wasn't feeling well (maybe a stretch),
> Couldn't have caught that guy on a motorcycle with jet engines on his way out of there!...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

He's too full of himself. Just got too much of cnn!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> What about the ones who (*claim* (but we all know how truthful he is)) to pull down their mask to deliberately cough on someone? How do you feel about them?
> 
> Like...
> Like... this cat...


_JeepHammer said: ↑
..The last guy that did this,* I dropped the mask and coughed in his direction,* pardoning myself saying I just got back from a COVID area (true) and wasn't feeling well (maybe a stretch),_

Uhhh, kudos to you for reading that far into a post.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

JeepHammer said:


> As for mask/infection confusion,
> 
> N95 masks are effective on the intake, but have an exhaust valve in them.
> That valve lets unfiltered air escape directly, just like you weren't wearing a mask
> ...


Just so you know. N95 mask are available without the exhaust port. The exhaust port does help prevent fogging up glasses.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

JeepHammer said:


> Hit, spit at, even bit!
> Lots of screaming when asked to wear a mask...
> 
> It's not like someone is asking you to wear a Klan hood, I just don't get the mindset behind this...
> ...


I have not seen free masks in any store here. They are between 89 cents to $1.08 here. Nothing free on that.

but but but, law enforcement is an evil, they should not be called, they should not be in existence. You are forgetting to follow the narrative of your people. Lawlessness and violence is the new way! Burn that store down if they don’t let you in and have a free tv! Obviously the person against the mask must have been white; black folk don’t need to wear one, many governments have said so. Masks are only for whites.

I enjoy your humor, as you know it is exactly like the klan hood you mention. Thanks for just making it a simple clear one line, you knew your answer all along.

fun sparing with you.

back in the real world, masks are fine out in public, some folk want them or a shop requires it that’s fine.

they get really uncomfortable to wear for 8 hours on a shift, I think some health problems will show up from that in a few months if it continues. Workplaces have found out how difficult it is to keep people properly in a mask for that long with only a short break a couple times a day!

then there are schools, that will be a comedy of errors if they require masks on kids. Grade school isn’t responsible enough to keep them in place longer than 5 minutes, junior high every kid is a rebel they will do the exact opposite of what they are told to do, maybe a few in senior high will be responsible enough to try to deal with a mask all day long. I really feel for teachers that are put in the position of mask monitors! And, um, how do you clean bubble gum out of the inside of a mask..... oh, it will be entertaining.

I wear my mask every time I go to Menards, I believe HyVee requires it too I haven’t been there since they started that, wrong end of town. Visiting my mother in law through the window we wear our masks.

it’s a shame some people are so boisterous that they assault a store manager over a mask. Wear it or shop elsewhere, it’s pretty simple.

of course, once again, if Floyd had respected others and either not written a bad check, or simply admitted his mistake/ fraud and worked it out with the police and went to to get booked and set free right away again, we wouldn’t need to be having this conversation. And he would be alive. If he had followed your very good advise, which I entirely agree with.

if you swap out ‘Floyd’ for ‘mask wearer’ in your comments , you will see we feel exactly the same, right down to wanting the law called, and just expecting people to do the right thing.

but I can’t understand how you come at this all from the wrong side? I guess you feel the same about me.

I just don’t understand how to make any sense out of your point of view on this. You use the same words I do, but you apply them all backwards!

Paul


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Only masks I've seen are at the hardware store. 20 bucks for a box of 20.

If they force us to wear masks, I'll be wearing a bandana. Looks stupid, but fits in with the narrative and juat as effective as people wearing t-shirt masks or guaze masks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> *IF* you want to insult someone, at least *know the subject well enough you don't embarrass yourself*.


Like when telling people the "*correct*" diameter for a 44 caliber cap and ball revolver projectile?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JeepHammer said:


> And it was their choice, their own actions that have brought the current scrutiny.
> Being held *accountable for your own actions will happen eventually*...


Unless there's "unfair moderation"?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

rambler said:


> You use the same words I do, but you apply them all backwards!


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

I have been thoroughly confused by these confused messages. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mish said:


> I have been thoroughly confused by these confused messages. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Yup, plus the ones who deliberately cough on people when asked to wear a mask.





> JeepHammer said: ↑
> ..The last guy that did this, *I dropped the mask and coughed in his direction*, pardoning myself saying I just got back from a COVID area (true) and wasn't feeling well (maybe a stretch),
> Couldn't have caught that guy on a motorcycle with jet engines on his way out of there!...


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> View attachment 88910
> View attachment 88910
> View attachment 88910


You are up late, sir! Get to bed


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mish said:


> You are up late, sir! Get to bed


I've always been a night owl.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Gotta go to the bank today:


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

gilberte said:


> Gotta go to the bank today:





gilberte said:


> Gotta go to the bank today:


 Did you forget your sunglasses and Goggles. Most medical people attending to folks wear both and also gloves and paper suits. There was a shortage of these early on and that is when some peole in government said weating a mask was not necessary


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> _JeepHammer said: ↑
> ..The last guy that did this,* I dropped the mask and coughed in his direction,* pardoning myself saying I just got back from a COVID area (true) and wasn't feeling well (maybe a stretch),_
> 
> Uhhh, kudos to you for reading that far into a post.


I never get past 3 or four sentences, if that far.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Just write Trump 2020 on your mask with a Sharpie. If everyone did that, mask wearing would be banned in a week.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

The whole mask thing to me is like the wearing dresses thing.
I have had ladies tell me they got "shamed" for only wearing dresses by other ladies who wear mostly pants.
I have never experienced that. Then again I wear an attitude that says I am me, you are you, don't confuse the 2. 
I do what i do. What I see as the right thing to do. I don't change due to public opinion. Even when my son begins ragging on me calling me fascist and what ever. 
Don't pay attention to what others do. You are responsible for you, I am responsible for me end of story.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

gilberte said:


> Gotta go to the bank today:


Hey, where did you find that balaclava? That would work great snowmobiling or just outside during the winter.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

That white filter material is one more good example of improper fitting mask, covers the mouth but not the nose. Gees.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Would you wear a mask if it meant more businesses would be allowed to open?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Any business or home can require people to wear a mask to enter. It’s legal to do so. The potential customer then decides if they want to shop there. Using mask as a reason to not open business is just irrational. 

Some business, politicians, people might prefer the government to require it so that they are not responsible for wanting it in their business or dealing with those that do not wear mask. Or loosing votes over it. That way the government can be blamed and no one has to be held accountable. Also irrational behavior. 

Have I missed something that says a a mask is guaranteed to PREVENT a individual from becoming ill ?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The government in areas is restricting businesses from open of infection rates. If wearing masks reduces inecttion rates so it is possible to allow more businesses to open , would you wear a mask?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Would you wear a mask if it meant more businesses would be *allowed* to open?


People should be "allowed" to make their own choices.



painterswife said:


> The government in areas is restricting businesses from open of infection rates. If wearing masks reduces inecttion rates so it is possible to allow more businesses to open , would you wear a mask?


See above.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There's only one good reason to wear a mask:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Texas is now requires wearing of masks in all counties with 20 or more cases of covid.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Texas is now requires wearing of masks in all counties with 20 or more cases of covid.


Since when? Most places it's a recommendation.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Just heard this.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

As coronavirus cases soar, Texas issues statewide order requiring face coverings


The CDC and the World Health Organization recommend that people wear masks as a way to slow the spread of the virus.




www.cnbc.com





Texas Gov. Greg Abbott issued an executive order Thursday requiring residents across the state to wear a face-covering in public spaces in counties with 20 or more positive Covid-19 cases.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They issued similar orders here.
The police said they weren't going to try to enforce it.
They have more important things to worry about.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> As coronavirus cases soar, Texas issues statewide order requiring face coverings
> 
> 
> The CDC and the World Health Organization recommend that people wear masks as a way to slow the spread of the virus.
> ...


Thanks. Hadn't heard yet. I'll check it out.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

painterswife said:


> As coronavirus cases soar, Texas issues statewide order requiring face coverings
> 
> 
> The CDC and the World Health Organization recommend that people wear masks as a way to slow the spread of the virus.
> ...


Yep, goes into effect tomorrow at noon.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The more people wearing masks the better chance we have of controlling covid.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

painterswife said:


> The more people wearing masks the better chance we have of controlling covid.


You can't control a respiratory virus in a community spread scenario with an ineffective mask that isn't worn properly or maintained properly. But, keep preaching, sister.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Masks and Respirators


Wear a mask with the best fit, protection, and comfort for you.




www.cdc.gov





"Cloth face coverings *may* help prevent people who have COVID-19 from spreading the virus to others. 

Wearing a cloth face covering will help protect people around you, including those at higher risk of severe illness from COVID-19 and workers who frequently come into close contact with other people (e.g., in stores and restaurants). Cloth face coverings are most likely to reduce the spread of COVID-19 when they are widely used by people in public settings. The spread of COVID-19 can be reduced when cloth face coverings are used along with other preventive measures, including social distancing, frequent handwashing, and cleaning and disinfecting frequently touched surfaces.

The cloth face coverings recommended here are not surgical masks or respirators. Currently, those are critical supplies that should be reserved for healthcare workers and other first responders.

*Cloth face coverings are not personal protective equipment (PPE).* 

*They are not appropriate substitutes for PPE* such as respirators (like N95 respirators) or medical facemasks (like surgical masks) in workplaces where respirators or facemasks are recommended or required to protect the wearer."


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The shortage of proper PPE such as N95 being available even now seems to be overlooked by the media. Cloth bandanas and surgical mask seem to be just fine. Production and demand I think would be a little bit closer by now but for some reason the media does not consider the still existing shortages as worthy news now.


----------

